# Polaris XLT Idle



## gilly

Hey guys just bought a 1996 XLT 600 Triple. Runs great. Seems to idle high around 3500 rpm when it first starts up and then when you stop even after it is warmed up. Once warm (and you stop) after 5-10 seconds it then idles down to 2500 rpm and idles there great. Is there a high idle and then a low on this sled? Is this normal?


----------



## Mark S

I would clean the carbs and inspect the intake boots. The problem your'e describing sounds like a plugged air pilot jet.


----------



## SalmonBum

Yeah, Check carb boots and Y pipe. If your sucking air it will idle hi. Dirty Pilot jet would be next check.


----------



## jampg

More than likely not the idle problem here but just wondering how many miles your engine has on it. I use to have the same sled until ka boom.... well you know.


----------



## gilly

Sled had 580 miles on when I just bought it this year- now 650ish. Put about a hundred on it this year. All three plugs are co-co brown. We have sprayed carb cleaner all around the crank bearing seals with no change in rpms. After you stop and set for 5 seconds it will then drop down to the 2500 rpm range by doesn't immediately when you stop or slow down. I'm wondering if this is just how these sleds behave with respect to idling down.


----------



## SalmonBum

Does it do this in normally colder temps?


----------



## PETEE

I have the same sled and had the same problem. Went thru the carbs problem fixed. I did notice when I got to the third carb the boot was a little loose, but after seeing what the bowl looked like on the first carb I went ahead and tore all three apart. Also noticed the cable jam nuts at the carb were not very tight on two of the three. But after getting it back together never had the problem again. Hope this helps.


----------



## gilly

When I bought the sled my buddy went through the carbs at least twice. Obviously with such miles they show no wear but the fuel tank/lines needed a good cleaning. Carbs are clean as a whistle. Problem was the clutch side cylinder would not fire. We thought it was the crankshaft seal and so on. Turns out the air line off the top of that carb which runs up into the handle bar was plugged. Carbs had been moved around quite a bit as we tried to figure this out. Took it to another guy and as a last resort he blew through that vent hose and it was plugged so the float would eventually flood it out so bad that plug couldn't fire. I suspect moving the carbs around numerous times, throttle cables, choke cables. etc as we tried to figure out the problem may have left something not quite right. So I'll take another look or more likely my buddy will to figure it out. Thanks

By the way it seems to do it longer when it is warming up and at any outside temp as well. I have actually choked it out a bit to bring the rpms down and it then would stay at 2500 versus racing at 3500-4000 during warm-up.


----------

